# Desert Iguana as first pet?



## McShack (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been doing research on lizards for quite a while now and I think I've found the right lizard for me and my family. Desert igs are a reasonable size, cost and are herbivorous. It is not what people recommend as a first lizard, but with the right care would they be OK? Also what would the right mix of sand and clay be for the substrate? Could I keep 2 in a 4x2x2 viv?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I dont know enough about the specific care of Desert Igs, butnif that is the species you would like to keep, go for it. Just make sure you plenty of research and you will be fine.

good luck to you


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

any species can be a first species once you research it. when i first got my uromastyx i was told they were a bad beginner species and i was doing the wrong thing, 4 years on iv got 6 and it was the best thing i ever did.

back to your original question, yes you can keep a pair of desert iggies in a 4x2x2, they can be hard to sex and are more often than not wc but my 4 are great fun to keep. they are very tame, active and mad about jumping. i keep mine on washed playsand like my uros, this is my little iggies viv



and this is her


you wont regret getting an igge (or 12) especially if you have your heart set on it now anything else will just be settling.


----------



## McShack (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, I really appreciate it.


----------

